# Spanish camp sites



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

hi . is there anyone down at camping el-pion torrox-park-malaga at the moment just checking to see how full they are and the weather thanks .jud


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

The weather at Torre del mar is good and Sunny. Can't help about torox but Torre has spaces.

The car park has about 20 on it and another lot in the town behind the campsite.

Andy


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi jud.

We are in Benidorm on El-Raco it is about 3/4 full. Weather has been 21 and sunny today. Yesterday we had rain from 3am until midday.

Enjoy your time in Spain. Off out to 1 of the bars now.

steve & ann --------------- teensvan


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Inky we left Torre about a week ago and wish we were back! Do you know Jackie and Robert/Andy and Debbie/kenny and Paula Give them our best !


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Don't know Kenny and Paula but I know the others do they know you as MEES???. Will pass on your regards when I see them.

Andy


----------

